# Calf grinding teeth and loosing condition



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a 6 month old Holstein steer calf that has lost condition over the past few weeks. It never has been a very active calf but was eating and growing along with the other 2. Then about 2 weeks ago he just started to sit around quite a bit and occasionally would graze and eat grain. Sunday afternoon I pulled him off of the pasture and put him in a stall in the barn with free-choice hay, water and calf starter. I also gave him a shot of Liquamycin LA-200 based in the label reccomendations. Then yesterday afternoon I noticed that he has stared to grind his teeth and is not eating much of his grain. He is drinking water but i need advise to get him back on track. Any ideas?
Thanks - Matt


----------



## tammy8701 (Oct 18, 2008)

we find when our calfs do this they are in pain and it ends up being joint ill put him on a course of lincospectin now thats if your area hads this product now mind you l am from canada, ontario we have a vealer opertion and this is all we deal with is calfs check for an ulcer to other then that good luck hope you can get him better.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Tammy the Lincospectin i am finding is used in bull semen storage and not for medical use. Is there an online source you buy yours from?
Thanks - Matt


----------



## tammy8701 (Oct 18, 2008)

no sorry we get ours from the vet in a bottle like l said we are from ont, canada so we more likely have different meds then the what you have l think the best is to call your vet for some info sorry l was no help


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Our vet said when the calves grind their teeth it could be an ulcer, they gave us the real popular human ulcer med and I can't remember the name now, sorry.
Pam


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I have been doing a little research on the web and based on the list of symptoms for Coccidiosis my calf fits nearly every listed symptom. I am going to pick up a bottle of Corid thia afternoon at our local Rural King Supply and start it on that.
Matt


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Can you take a fecal sample to your vet or state lab and have it tested so you will know what you are treating?


----------

